

Dynamic langs have a refactoring libraries that know as much as a static IDE - heretohelp
http://rope.sourceforge.net/

======
heretohelp
I use this in Emacs on a daily basis, gives me all the completion, "go-to
method definition", and refactoring power I get in Eclipse+Java.

